# Royalty Free Halloween theme - Use it how you like!



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi
Sam Haynes here
I have had a really busy year so far with the Rondo Nomination and recording the last CD! Its been a great year so far and we still have halloween to look forward to 

Here is some free music for you its called Evil Calls - its a pretty simple creepy theme you could use.

You can use it how you like on youtube videos etc its copyright free

Please let me know if you do 

download it here https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-h...oyalty-free-horror-theme-halloween-2015-music

OR get more music! 

The song can also be downloaded from Bandcamp - There is a full EP of Royalty Free Music Grab it here - Hit Buy now and enter any price you like (yes even 0!) 

http://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/royalty-free-halloween-music-2015-free-download-haunt-music

Thanks! Keep it creepy
Sam
www.hauntmusic.co.uk


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Sam, this is so awesome! Thank you! Just downloaded it and it sounds fantastic!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

great glad you like it! use it on whatever you want its completely copyright free  Please let me know if you use it for anything!


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I just downloaded it too, love it. Great work! Thanks so much.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent track, Sam. Thank you for the download.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I just grabbed this. Great music! I will use it in one of this year's Sindy Skinless videos. I'll post a link once it's done.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

HalloweenBob said:


> I just grabbed this. Great music! I will use it in one of this year's Sindy Skinless videos. I'll post a link once it's done.


awesome glad you liked it!


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Very good!!! Thanks!!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

function12 said:


> Very good!!! Thanks!!


thansk glad you like it hope you can find something to do with it!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey, I featured this tune in my new Sindy Skinless Video: 




Nice tune! There is a credit for you at the end.

Do you have others to download/purchase?


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

That sounds really good. Nice job.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 19, 2014)

Man this is great. Thanks, will def find a place for this. Thanks


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks everyone for your kind comments please share! Halloween is coming


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I have been to your website, and plan to purchase some more tracks or collections. Once purchased, may I use the tunes in my videos? What are the copyright restrictions?

Thank you!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

HalloweenBob said:


> I have been to your website, and plan to purchase some more tracks or collections. Once purchased, may I use the tunes in my videos? What are the copyright restrictions?
> 
> Thank you!


hi bob
i loved the video thanks for the credit, your singing at the seance one is a favorite of mine!
Theres some royalty free stuff on here that wont flag on youtube and its free - just hit buy now and enter 0

https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/free-download-halloween-music-royalty-free-for-youtube-videos

You can use any of my songs but rumblefish will spot them on youtube videos. Whilst I can give you my permission to use them it might cause you to lose any royalties. The royalty free ones above would work fine though.

Thanks, Sam


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

I just checked - the majority of Halloween Carnival should be ok to use. Cant guarantee anything - Midnight Circus, Midnight and Trick or Treat are not youtube friendly but rest of the Cd should be ok


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks! I just used 'Mischief Night' in my latest video that just went up today: 




Love the tunes. I put a credit in the video and linked to your website in the description.

Thanks!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh that is so good I love the classic creep style. DL thank you.


----------



## samking (Oct 15, 2015)

wow thanks for the theme song


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks everyone glad you like them theres 6 sam haynes albums now you can check them all out at my site www.hauntmusic.co.uk

Love the new sindy skinless video that looks amazing! thanks for using the songs on them!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

We have just launched a small kickstarter to get 2 new Royalty free halloween albums released for Halloween 2016 - if you would like to support us that would be great we have some exclusive rewards...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431807907/royalty-free-halloween-horror-music-for-games-yout


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I have uploaded 2 new videos that also use your music. I am putting a link in my YouTube descriptions and a credit in the videos. I have one more I need a song for. I was wondering if you have done anything that would be reminiscent of 50's doo-*** music. Not sure how that can be done and still be creepy, but I'd love to use something that doesn't clash with it. The new video is a parody of 'In The Still Of The Night" by the Five Satins. I am calling mine "I Lie Still Every Night" since all my singers are dead. Do you have anything that will fit the bill that I can also use on YouTube? I am happy to purchase whatever you have.

Here are the two new videos I have put up:






and


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi Biob firstly thanks so much for using the music and putting the links up it really helps me.

I'm not sure I have anything doo-*** sounding unfortunatley I am more orchestral! Im sure you could do something really creepy with it - Dead Mans Bones do some awesome Halloween music!

Feel free to check out all of my albums at www.sam.haynes1.bandcamp.com to see if you can find anything, if not sorry!

I hope you have a very happy halloween and keep making the excellent videos!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

The last video is finished. It's not Doo-woppy (Is that a word), but I used Nightfall and I think it works. Credit in the video and link in the YouTube description again. I really love your music and I think they go well with my work. They are dark and creepy, but with a beat so it's almost a contradiction that really works, like a happy tune with dark lyrics. It's the same kind of effect that I go for with my videos. I know you have plenty of strictly creepy, dark atmosphere creating pieces that are great for haunted house theme music and the like but for use in my videos, I can find plenty that are just right.

Anyway, the 2015 season is now over, and I have just posted the last video: 




Thanks for making these available, and I encourage everyone here to go to your site and buy up the music, or just make a donation. It helps to give you the resources and encouragement to keep sharing your substantial talent with the rest of us, and thank you for making so much of your work royalty free. It is great to be able to use it in armature productions and make them feel so much more professional.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

The last video is finished. It's not Doo-woppy (Is that a word?), but I used Nightfall and I think it works. Credit in the video and link in the YouTube description again. I really love your music and I think they go well with my work. They are dark and creepy, but with a beat so it's almost a contradiction that really works, like a happy tune with dark lyrics. It's the same kind of effect that I go for with my videos. I know you have plenty of strictly creepy, dark atmosphere creating pieces that are great for haunted house theme music and the like but for use in my videos, I can find plenty that are just right.

Anyway, the 2015 season is now over, and I have just posted the last video: 




Thanks for making these available, and I encourage everyone here to go to your site and buy up the music, or just make a donation. It helps to give you the resources and encouragement to keep sharing your substantial talent with the rest of us, and thank you for making so much of your work royalty free. It is great to be able to use it in armature productions and make them feel so much more professional.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

awesome Bob the video is excellent and nightfall works well as the intro! thanks again for using my music on your awesome videos


----------



## HellWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

That was hill-harious!!


----------

